

HP bans t-shirts at work - rmason
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/hp-dress-code-for-programmers-2015-7

======
rmason
For a good reference: [http://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-
middle-eart...](http://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-middle-
earth-%E2%80%93-soda%E2%80%99s-are-no-longer-free/)

Pretty soon the savvier SV recruiters will pick off the best engineers.

------
gus_massa
Current simultaneous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9945543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9945543)
(23 points, 6 comments, 3 hours ago (submitted 2 hours before this))

------
MichaelCrawford
When I worked at Apple we spent more time designing our t-shirts than writing
code.

Many companies retain "efficiency experts" for the stated purpose of improving
productivity. One such observed that some factory workers did not have all the
tools they needed and so were always fetching them from a cabinet. So his
suggestion was to supply every worker with all the tools the required, in
toolboxes placed readily at hand.

By contrast, Plantronics' efficiency expert convinced the management to forbid
its workers from listening to music.

I expect at least some such experts are employed by The Man to keep the
workers from seizing the means ofnproduction.

